# Using a car motor for generator?



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

This is Meanwhile's son and she said I can post here. Thank you. 

Is it possible to use a car motor as a generator? If so, can anyone send me to links to read how? I am trying to find a way to power our freezer and refrigerator if the electricity is off. I am working on this for a school project. Thank you.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

use a inverter off the battery and the car engine to keep the battery charged, not very efficient and hard on the alternator, and battery,


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

its likely cheaper to find a 3500watt generator


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I saw one time where some one made a set of rollers and the rollers were geared up to a alternator, and the plan was to use the cruse control to control the speed for Hertz,
and chain the car to the frame of the roller, supposte on could take off a wheel and make some type of ujoint adapter and bolt to the wheel of the car, and power the alternator, using cruse to control the speed, 

or if you have a old car that has a self contained engine, (not tied in to an extensive computer system) one could pull the engine and build an adaptor type plate bell housing, (must be very precise), and bolt up to a 1800 rpm generator add a external governor, for speed control, and power an alternator, (one may be able to buy a bell housing if one could find the correct engine, 
I did this on my generator, using a old (in this case the engine was out of a piece of farm equipment) but had been used in automobile and truck applications for years,
and that is how my 20 kw generator is powered, and was converted to propane here a few years ago,


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you. If I already have a car engine and battery, we have an old car that runs but not good enough to take on the road, can I use it to charge something? Is there a web site I can go read on to learn how to use the engine of a car for something? Thank you.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

A simple but grossly inefficent way would be to put rear end on solid mounting and take off wheels and weld proper size pulley on axle end and run belt to a generator head...


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

zant said:


> A simple but grossly inefficent way would be to put rear end on solid mounting and take off wheels and weld proper size pulley on axle end and run belt to a generator head...


An automobile engine is great overkill for providing the power you need for the refrigerator and freezer. With the amount of gasoline you would go through it would might be better to toss the food and buy new.

I agree with using the car engine to charge the battery and then use an inverter to power the units--one at a time so neither is running at the same time. 

If planning to do that it would actually be better to get a battery isolator and install a larger second battery to use with the inverter. 

You would probably be much better off using a lawn mower engine to power an alternator to charge 12 volt batteries and them use the inverter.

Good to see you thinking and trying to make something useful out of a car that is not roadworthy.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The problem with making anything out of an old car is that the majority of them have automatic transmissions. That leaves them suited for the intended purpose and really not much else.

If it has a manual transmission you might consider making a homemade tractor out of it, a utility vehicle for hauling around the farm or homestead, or along similar lines to the latter cut the car body down and turn it into a pickup for off road use around the place.

The old 1940s and 1950s units were better suited for such than the newer ones. 

If you have hay to put up each year you might be able to build a swather out of an old combine header and use the car engine to power the unit. 

Too bad you didn't grow up a generation or so back when the vehicles were simpler with much more standardization of parts.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes you could adapt a "generator" to a car motor.
But why . . .?
Do you need an awful 'big' one . .??

A Honda 5000 series gen will give you a whole lot of dependable power for a lot less fuel than a *car* motor.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ive heard of hookups using high output alternators and multi step regulators on car motors,and using the heat for hot water and its a pretty nice setup.They run them a bit above idle and step the rpms up to the alts.

FWIW,it can be a usable idea esp if you use it fully,to pump water,heat water and make electric at the same time its a one stop solution for multiple uses in an offgrid setup,all at a pretty reasonable build cost considering.And long lived.

Heck,those construction light towers use a 3 cyl. diesel (Yes,diesel is more economical,etc) but we are talking long life genny using a 'real' motor.Thats about as fine a genny as you will ever get in an ICE mode.

I think also (OT) about all the old tractors you see pumping sprinkler water on farms,they last a loooong time.

Using the regular car alternator to charge batts,forget about it.The charge rates are all wrong,you need a smart regulator or you are hugely wasting energy.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

The simplest way would be to simply let the car run and use an inverter with it. the alternator creates AC current and then runs through the rectifier to convert it to DC. That is the simple way, i am sure there are better ways to do it but in a pinch that would work. I have a 600 watt inverter i need to wire into my truck to get me by to run my well if power goes out. I think that would at least get us buy for water and such. If i really needed to i could run the pump then move it over to run something else when water is not needed.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you -- sounds like a generator might be the best choice but I really did not want to buy a gas powered nor a propane generator. I keep trying to find a way to run the deep well pump and UV cleaner, plus the freezer/refrigerator when the power is out but no one around here, at least so far, has sounded like they know what they are doing for solar. It is very frustrating. 

We had the old car and so the boys thought up the idea of using the car to run a few things. But, sounds like maybe that will not work.

Back to reading more about........the whole thing. Thank you


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I dont know web address, but people have used VW diesels to power generator heads. Unless you grow your own fuel, engine powered generators of any kind are expensive to run.

Oh there is an old Mother Earth News article where they used a early 60's Pontiac Tempest 4cyl (big 4cyl, half of the Pontiac V8 made in that era) run off wood gas to power a generator head. If you have an abundance of firewood that might work out.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you - but it sounds like we better keep reading and learning about solar or just a back up gas generator. Thank you.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Don't sell short any engine that runs on propane . . . its far cleaner and therefore lasts longer.

Hang in there about learning about *solar*

Yes I run my 3/4hp deep well pump off my PV and wind system.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

How much of a PV system do you need to run the Well?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> The problem with making anything out of an old car is that the majority of them have automatic transmissions. That leaves them suited for the intended purpose and really not much else.



Why would you even need a transmission? Run a belt driven generator off the accessory pulleys. If you can spin a compressor you can spin a generator head. Granted its a big overkill but a 4cycle set at 1800rpm would spin a generator head like this http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=45416


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I was thinking along the lines of a propelled unit, hauler of some sort, tractor, swather, mower, etc. For a stationary use one would not need a transmission.

meanwhile, you didn't mention in your original post that you might want to power a well pump. Using batteries and an inverter would certainly NOT be the best as so much power is needed for the pump to start and run. Some sort of generator would be better suited for that purpose. 

While attempting to come up with other ideas you may wish to look at the pump electrical rating to get an idea of its power consumption.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

ptannjr I have 2k of PV . . .but its the inverter's ability to handle inrush thats at issue for 'most' conventional well pumps.
Were the pump to fail I'd replace it with one of those "newer tech" soft start units that would greatly reduce the amount of energy to start it.

When talking wells and pumps, there are so many variables to factor in before you can give an intelligent answer as to "what is needed"
There fore what size genny . . . .?? . . . . . . . .depends


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Jim, Thanks. I need to take a look at my pump and see what exactly have. I think it was replaced in the last few years as the old one was still laying next to the well when i bought the place with grass grown all around it.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............The highest level of efficiency is achieved when the torque of the engine is matched too the level of power consumption necessary for the work to be done . This is when the engine is producing the highest level of Torque it is capable of ; not , when it is running at it's highest level of HP , and it depends on the performance capabilities of the engine . Diesels will always be more efficient than a gasoline engine . , fordy


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

The neighbor pulls off the wheels and bolts on a pulley to run his 15kw generator.
He's also been known to change pulleys around and use his old Wheelhorse to run the genny when it's handling smaller loads.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Sammy, Go ask the neighbor how much gasoline he uses for those combinations.
Thats gonna be an expensive way to solve an issue.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Lindsey books has good stuff


http://www.lindsaybks.com/bks10/scpower/index.html

The man (Steve Chastain) who wrote this book (and several others) is a mechanical engineer and homemade tinkering man.

He converted an old 2.3 Ford engine to a generator that ran on propane.

Hope this helps


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow - I was gone a few days and when I get back - here are a lot of good ideas! Thank you very much.

While I was gone, our electricity has been out two more times. Once (Friday) it was out for 9 hours. Long enough to make everyone worry about cold food and freezers. 

We have to do something to keep refrigerator cold and run the UV water cleaner, plus get the water in the house. 

I do not have to have lights (we bring the two small solar outside lights inside or use candles) and I do not have to have heat (we use the wood stoves) and I do not have to have cook stove (since we have propane cook stove inside but can also use the wood cook oven outside).........

All I need is water and water cleaner / and the refrigerator. 

When we asked at the recent Energy Expos in Asheville, everyone wanted to install Solar panels that would have cost around $16,000 and it sounded so complicated to upkeep. I cannot spend $16,000. 

I am very frustrated but must overcome the frustration and move on. 

I think I will spend some times reading old posts here and at the Solar Gary site. Any other sites that anyone can suggest will be appreciated. And anyone who can suggest links here would be appreciated too. 

Thank you. And thank you for the good ideas above.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Some basic economies of scale for solar power....
..............Converting 12 volts Direct voltage >into 120 volts Alternating voltage , is a 10 to 1 DISadvantage.......in this scenerio it requires Very high levels of DC current to produce AC current 

..............Now , If you're converting 48 volts Dc directly into 120 volts Ac , alternating voltage , You've reduced your disadvantaged ratio 3 to 1 , or it takes 3 volts Dc to make 1 volt of AC . 

...........So , keep that in mind when evaluating solar power systems . , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

fordy: thank you but I have no idea what that means? I have a lot more to read before we can decide and make a good choice. Thank you.


----------



## Jack Parr (Sep 23, 2005)

Reading this thread is interesting.
Having just been through two hurricanes, Gustave and Ike and Katrina three years back I used a small gasoline powered generator, 5500 watts to run the frige, freezer, some lights, fans, battery charger and window AC unit in the kitchen. We were comfortable enough in this Louisiana heat and humidity
We were without power for some five days for Gustave and only some few hours for Ike. Katrina was about three-four days. The power would go out for a short while for Ike but and didn't really require generator power to get by but electric lights are nice to have as opposed to oil lamps or and other lighting system so I ran the gen.
However the GAS consumption is high for the Briggs and Stratten, one cylinder, powered generator. Something on the order of $ 35-40 PER DAY at todays prices. 
The generator cost around $750.00 at Home Depot and other places. It's not the best and will probably not last very long if used extensively. It's just not a long lasting type engine. A throw away for the throw away life we live. 
For 750 bucks it's about the simplest and cheapest way to go for a short time. I have no desire to live off the grid. Where I live the "city water" does flow and also the "natural gas" so we are OK in that regard and I live on a septic tank. 
There are nice natural gas, or, propane powered generators available but they cost about the same in fuel consumption. A model powerful enough, 10-15 KW to power the whole house will cost 3-4 bucks, PER HOUR to run. That is for a 2000 sq ft house or thereabouts. Some folks around here have the natural gas gens installed, and, on automatic, if there is a power failure. 
In my estimation there is nothing that anyone can do about self generation of power that will be more economical than being on the utility grid and wishing to live a modern life as we know it today. Just practice some conservation.
Now I well know that throughout the country there are folks living in areas that require deep wells and that means electric powered pumps. For those there is wind power, possibly, and solar power. Geo thermal is also possible but not many folks live near an area with that available. However I wish to point out that when the country electrified the rural areas everybody quit using all the self generating systems, went to the grid and in a hurry. 
In summation after doing some searching and reading on the subject I don't think there is any practical way to live off the grid which will in any way be a simple as living on it. Hard core survivorilist ? not included. 
Good luck to all.
Jack:goodjob:


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

I know this is an aged thread, but for the benefit of those who may read up on it I wanted to throw my two bits out. During Katrina, Rita and recently Gustov we were without power for weeks. I use an inexpensive 2500w surge coleman with a 5hp B&S verticle shaft (looks like a pressure washer) that cost about $300 8 or 10yrs ago when I bought it. Our motivation is fridge, freezer, and a few lamps and fans. I found that I need to run it a minimum of four hours a day to keep the freezer frozen. I put on a three quart tank that will run it 3-4hrs per tank, we fill it once in the morning and once every evening. For the seven days we were out after Gustov we used 10 gallons of gas. Large generators are a serious logistics problem, but a small economical one for specific purposes and temporary use need not be a burden.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

No doubt, grid electricity is the most convenient and economical source - especially for folks living a typical lifestyle.

For folks wishing to run a generator more frequently, for whatever reason, a more "economical" (compared to gas units) avenue to consider may be an old Lister engine running on waste vegetable oil. For those folks living near a major city, you may very well be able to purchase the waste vegetable oil, already filtered and de-watered, at about 1/4 to 1/3 the price of diesel fuel.



Jack Parr said:


> Reading this thread is interesting.
> Having just been through two hurricanes, Gustave and Ike and Katrina three years back I used a small gasoline powered generator, 5500 watts to run the frige, freezer, some lights, fans, battery charger and window AC unit in the kitchen. We were comfortable enough in this Louisiana heat and humidity
> We were without power for some five days for Gustave and only some few hours for Ike. Katrina was about three-four days. The power would go out for a short while for Ike but and didn't really require generator power to get by but electric lights are nice to have as opposed to oil lamps or and other lighting system so I ran the gen.
> However the GAS consumption is high for the Briggs and Stratten, one cylinder, powered generator. Something on the order of $ 35-40 PER DAY at todays prices.
> ...


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Oh boy would I love to get an old Lister or a clone and have at it. . . . . . .


----------

